# Mod Brad Snyder now Writer!



## DonRicklin (Dec 5, 2008)

Check out An Event Shooter's Logical Editing Process on O'Reillys Inside Lightroom Blog. HE is their latest writer and does a great job of it!

Congratulations, Brad. Way to Go! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Don


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Congratulations Brad!!!!!


----------



## topanga (Dec 5, 2008)

Nicely done Brad!


----------



## stasber (Dec 5, 2008)

Way to go Brad, congrats!!


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks, folks. I see some recognizable Lr 'names' will be showing up there as well in the near future.


----------

